# Propane Alarm



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The propane alarm keeps sounding. I don't smell any leaks. I turned off the tanks at the valves. I checked that the stove, frig and hot water heater aren't getting any gas. I opened all the windows and the door and aired the trailer out. Finaaly had to turn off the battery power and disconnect the shore power. It was really windy for a few days and dusty, could that cause this? Just replaced the carbon mooxide alarm because it was past it's "expiration' date and wouldn't shut off. Do the propane alrms have a limited life also.?


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

ED_RN said:


> The propane alarm keeps sounding. I don't smell any leaks. I turned off the tanks at the valves. I checked that the stove, frig and hot water heater aren't getting any gas. I opened all the windows and the door and aired the trailer out. Finaaly had to turn off the battery power and disconnect the shore power. It was really windy for a few days and dusty, could that cause this? Just replaced the carbon mooxide alarm because it was past it's "expiration' date and wouldn't shut off. Do the propane alrms have a limited life also.?


On my last trip, after we were set-up, the alarm kept sounding. I checked the alarm, and did exactly what you did, turned off the propane, aired the unit out, and it kept going off. Later I found that it was the smoke alarm, mounted directly above it. Replaced the battery and all was good, except the looks I kept getting from DW.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

robertized said:


> Just replaced the carbon mooxide alarm because it was past it's "expiration' date and wouldn't shut off.
> 
> Buddy it sounds like you just answered your own question. Good Luck.
> 
> In my years of experience when it comes to a Liability or a Life Safety Hazard the saying goes (When in doubt change it out). Good Luck.


Don't mind changing it if I need to and agree that safety comes first. The propane alarm isn't as easy a fix since it is hard wired. The Carbon monoxide alarm clear said it was only good for 6 years but the propane alarm doesn't. Just wondering if they have a predetermined life as well? I'll power it back up this weekend and if it goes of I'll get a new one.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

My propane alarm also took on a life of it's own. I cut the wires to it as a temporary measure. Now, in it's place, there is a double pole circuit breaker fed by the 20A feed from a power inlet on the side of the trailer. The breaker feeds two outlets that we use to run space heaters without eating into the 30A service.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

After I got out the magnify glass and did some searching on line found out these also have a usable life of 5-6 years. Actually has an expiration date on the back. Who knew.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Ours would go off in the middle of the night and ...well, it takes a couple of minutes when you're sound asleep to figure out what the heck is going on.

We didn't have propane leak. We searched for the fuse...to pull...and shut it off. I found out what was happening. They should label the detector as an LP gas and/or Dog Fart alarm. Our male samoyed likes to sleep with his nose near the entry door threshold...which puts his butt right next to the LP gas detector. I installed a guarded switch on the wall so we can cut out the alarm, without searching for fuses in the middle of the night.

I didn't realize that a fart can set off the LP gas detector...but then I found a guy on You Tube that actually performs a test in a short video. In a way it's kinda funny. Seeing a grown man laying on the floor with his butt next to the sensor trying to ...well you know....


----------



## KurtPH (Jul 30, 2021)

My propane detector has the “Two green , one red” END OF SERVICE LIFE horrible alarm. I was able to suppress it by pushing the button. Thankfully, we are not using it right now. Maybe it’s keeping mice out! But really, I do want to replace it. I pulled it up a little bit on the pad that it lives on and was able to pull it forward an inch and a half or so. That’s when the wires get tight. The wires go right into the box, there is no way that there is any palpable connection in the wall. These wires go through an approximate 1 inch hole into the wood paneling right beside the circuit breaker/fuse panel. If I could find a replacement propane detector, how would I ever attach it without cutting these wires and soldering them back together on my knees? If I pull hard enough will some plug become visible?


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I have MTI Industries 35-742-BL and I am completely satisfied with this carbon monoxide alarm, easy to install and use. Since having it we no longer have false alarms


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

A propane detector's service life is determined on how it was manufactured. The average service life of some older gas leak detectors is five years, and the clock begins directly at the manufacturing date.


----------

